# i think i just hit a grand slam



## bamapig (Jan 16, 2010)

ok so i just started really smoking about a year or so ago.... mainly ribs but just smoked two whole chickens and my first shoulder which both were amazing.... i was having some trouble finding some fruit wood to smoke with.... and the internet was kind of outrageous to me but i was prepared to bite the bullet... but before i did i posted an add on facebook looking for some wood (mainly peach and cherry). well in a couple days, a guy i went to scool with tells me he just had a wild cherry tree cut down and was looking to dump the wood.... so ill be going there tomorrow to get it..whole tree.. score!! also, a buddy of mine tell me that they are good friends with a guy who owns the peach orchard about 5 miles from my house... major score!!!... so i call my brother in law (fellow smoker) to tell him about it and he informs that he just got a crap load of pecan and hickory from a guy for free!!! another major score!!! got everything i was looking for besidea sugar maple...... i just had to share with you guys and gals!!


----------



## nwdave (Jan 16, 2010)

Yep, sounds like time to sharpen up the cutting edges on that chain saw.  Great score.


----------



## 3montes (Jan 16, 2010)

Sure is nice when you fall into a deal like that isn't it? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




My son works for Wright tree service. Trims trees for the power company etc. and does some private work on the side. He is always bringing me home cherry or apple. He trimmed a hickory for a guy awhile back but the owner wanted all the wood. Must be a smoke nut.


----------



## fire it up (Jan 16, 2010)

Congrats!  Nothing makes you smile like some good wood scored for free


----------



## igolf2 (Jan 16, 2010)

When we first moved to our new house I didn't like all the wild cherry trees that all over our property (5 acres) - that was before I got into BBQ smoking 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I had 5 large (LARGE) cherries taken down last spring (some were overhanging the pond we built and making a mess) and we use it in our wood stove to heat the house.

But of course I saved the best pieces and cut them up to fit my cast iron chip box on the GOSM and now have many years worth of quality smokin wood.

Ran out of the apple I cut down though 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Facebook - Craigslist all good spots to find wood - Found a local guy that wants to trade seasoned apple for my cherry.


----------



## sweet chops bbq (Jan 16, 2010)

Love cherry wood!!


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 16, 2010)

mercy....!

cherry, peach, pecan, & hickory,  nice scores..


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 16, 2010)

Yes sir you have hit something more around the veins knewn as the mother load too. Nice fines and you should be set for awhaile too.


----------



## bamapig (Jan 18, 2010)

yeah for sure...i didnt get it all because there was too much to fit in my truck...i had it weighted down to where it bottoming out my truck lol...gonna go back and get the rest.... its about a half a ton of cherry wood i would guess.... logs are about 20 inches around but about 18 inch length on the trunk.... split open one real quick and o my how sweet it smells...been on the ground for about 11 months is what he told me....gonna get the peach next week..... im still in shock..... lol i had about given up lol...one mans trash is anothers treasure


----------

